# επί του χαρτοσήμου εισφορά



## Severus (Mar 21, 2014)

"Η δεύτερη συμβαλλόμενη εκδίδει εξοφλητική απόδειξη πληρωμής και επιβαρύνεται εξ ολοκλήρου με τη δαπάνη του τέλους χαρτοσήμου (3%) προσαυξημένου κατά 20%, με επί του χαρτοσήμου, υπέρ ΟΓΑ εισφορά, ήτοι (3,6%) έναντι του Δημοσίου."

Θα μπορούσατε ενδεχομένως να μου εξηγήσετε πώς ακριβώς προκύπτει το 3,6% και τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το "επί" εν προκειμένω; Θα με βοηθούσε ιδιαιτέρως αν αναδιατυπώνατε το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος όσο πιο απλά γίνεται. 
Ευχαριστώ! ;)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2014)

Καλώς όρισες :)
Η πρότασή σου λέει ότι το χαρτόσημο είναι 3% αλλά προσαυξάνεται με 20% επιπλέον, ποσό που αποτελεί εισφορά υπέρ ΟΓΑ. Το 20% του 3 είναι 0,6, επομένως το τέλος χαρτοσήμου διαμορφώνεται σε 3,6% επί του ποσού που θα αναγράφεται στην απόδειξη.

Θα έλεγα:

_Η δεύτερη συμβαλλόμενη εκδίδει εξοφλητική απόδειξη πληρωμής και επιβαρύνεται εξολοκλήρου με τη δαπάνη του τέλους χαρτοσήμου, η οποία ισούται με 3% και προσαυξάνεται με εισφορά υπέρ ΟΓΑ ίση με 20% επί του χαρτοσήμου. Επομένως, το συνολικό τέλος χαρτοσήμου διαμορφώνεται σε 3,6% έναντι του Δημοσίου._

Ομολογουμένως, αυτό το «"έναντι" του Δημοσίου» μου διαφεύγει εδώ, μάλλον εννοεί «υπέρ», αλλά κάτσε να περάσει και κανείς άλλος να μας πει και δεύτερη γνώμη


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2014)

Καλώς όρισες!

Το 3,6 προκύπτει ως εξής: 
3% επί της αμοιβής είναι το χαρτόσημο.
20% επί της αξίας του χαρτοσήμου πάει υπέρ ΟΓΑ. Δηλαδή το 20% του 3, άρα 0,6.
3 + 0,6 = 3,6

Αν π.χ. η αμοιβή είναι 100 ευρώ. Το 3 τοις εκατό του 100 είναι τρία ευρώ. Το 20 τοις εκατό των τριών ευρώ είναι 60 λεπτά. Άρα, η αμοιβή των 100 ευρώ επιβαρύνεται με χαρτόσημο και ΟΓΑ 3,60 ευρώ.


----------



## Severus (Mar 21, 2014)

επομένως: 3% είναι η δαπάνη του χαρτοσήμου, το οποίο προσαυξάνεται κατά 20% λόγω της εισφοράς υπέρ ΟΓΑ και προκύπτει 3,6%. 
Σας Ευχαριστώ για τη διαφώτιση!


----------

